# Relays Inspection Time



## cubernya (Sep 25, 2011)

So, remember when one person inspected for 30 seconds on a relay? Remember all the flamming that went on due to it being a DNF due to inspection time? Dan Cohen even posted a sub 2 2-5 relay, but it had 16 second inspection. So was that a +2 or no penalty (making the difference between sub 2 and sup 2)

I think it's time we make a poll in order to create a general consensus as to which one is accepted. 15 seconds total inspection or 15 seconds per cube.


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 25, 2011)

30s max I'd say.


----------



## cubernya (Sep 25, 2011)

I was about to put that in, but it kind of defeats the point of 15 seconds per cube (basically it's 30 seconds inspection, not 30s max because a relay has to have more than 1 cube)


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 25, 2011)

Who says "15 seconds per cube" has to be involved? Just saying 30 max would have been fine.


----------



## RNewms27 (Sep 25, 2011)

15s + 5(x -1). Let X represent amount of cubes.


----------



## Zbox95 (Sep 25, 2011)

10s/cube


----------



## Cyrus C. (Sep 25, 2011)

If you get an amount of inspection time depending on how many cubes you solve, why don't you get more inspection time for 7x7x7 than for 2x2x2?


----------



## aaronb (Sep 25, 2011)

Zbox95 said:


> 10s/cube


 
That means a 5 cube-relay would give you 2 seconds of inspection time. Do you mean "10s * #of cubes"? Because I think that isn't that bad of an idea.


----------



## RNewms27 (Sep 25, 2011)

aaronb said:


> That means a 5 cube-relay would give you 2 seconds of inspection time. Do you mean "10s * #of cubes"? Because I think that isn't that bad of an idea.


 
10s/cube= 10s PER cube


----------



## qqwref (Sep 25, 2011)

15 seconds total, because IMO you should have 15 seconds of inspection per event. Although you are doing a bunch of puzzles together, you only get one time out of it, so you should only have one 15s inspection period.

PS: If you think it should be per puzzle, wouldn't the 5x5x5 be equivalent to solving a babyface 3x3x3 + solving a normal 3x3x3 + other stuff? Would that mean that you should have at least 30s inspection on a 5x5x5 solve?


----------



## aaronb (Sep 25, 2011)

RNewms27 said:


> 10s/cube= 10s PER cube


 
Oh god. :fp

I should just give up.


----------



## RNewms27 (Sep 25, 2011)

Slow internet made me double post.


----------



## CRO (Sep 25, 2011)

15s total.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Sep 25, 2011)

15 seconds total sound's alright because I doubt anyone will fully remember everything for that puzzle when they are given 15s/cube for example.


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Sep 26, 2011)

i hate memorizing. I only inspect 3x3x3 first then 2x2x2. 15s overall inspection.


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 26, 2011)

Inspection should be 15 seconds.

Because it is.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 26, 2011)

Inspection time doesn't matter. It's just an unofficial relay.


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Sep 26, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Inspection time doesn't matter. It's just an unofficial relay.


 
it does matter

Because it is.

lol, just kidding. I agree. :tu


----------



## Florian (Sep 26, 2011)

15s per cube, but max 30s.


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 26, 2011)

Florian said:


> 15s per cube, but max 30s.


 
....A wordy way of just saying "30s". If it's a relay, you're going to have more than one cube, and therefore by this system, a 30s inspection automatically.


----------



## Florian (Sep 26, 2011)

fail


----------



## Cubenovice (Sep 26, 2011)

Just stick to the "standard" of 15s per event.

"" because of FMC and BLD...


----------



## xabu1 (Sep 26, 2011)

I think that it should stay at 15s, there aren't different times for different events, a 2x2 has the same inspection as a 7x7 or a megaminx, I don't see why a relay should get more, a megaminx has much more to inspect than a 2x2, but they get the same inspection


----------



## Cheese11 (Sep 27, 2011)

xabu1 said:


> I think that it should stay at 15s, there aren't different times for different events, a 2x2 has the same inspection as a 7x7 or a megaminx, I don't see why a relay should get more, a megaminx has much more to inspect than a 2x2, but they get the same inspection


 
I get what your saying, I believe that the 2x2 a Mega have the inspection because the person solving only has to solve one. I think it should be an "X" time per puzzle since you are solving more than one.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Sep 27, 2011)

Cheese11 said:


> I get what your saying, I believe that the 2x2 a Mega have the inspection because the person solving only has to solve one. I think it should be an "X" time per puzzle since you are solving more than one.



But you're solving more pieces on the Megaminx than on the 2x2x2. Relays should be thought of as one solve, not as multiple solves.


----------



## Sillas (Sep 27, 2011)

30 seconds total.


----------



## Thompson (Sep 27, 2011)

15 seconds total, that's what every other event gets.


----------



## Cheese11 (Sep 28, 2011)

Cyrus C. said:


> But you're solving more pieces on the Megaminx than on the 2x2x2. Relays should be thought of as one solve, not as multiple solves.


 
But it isn't just one solve, so how do you expect me to think of it as one. But then again, it is one time...


----------



## Cyrus C. (Sep 28, 2011)

Cheese11 said:


> But it isn't just one solve, so how do you expect me to think of it as one. But then again, it is one time...


 
Yea, thinking of it as one time works as well.


----------

